
Divshot has joined Firebase - dsr12
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2015-10-13-divshot-joins-firebase.html
======
crabasa
I've been using [http://surge.sh](http://surge.sh) for the past year or so and
love it. Features include:

    
    
       * free custom domains
       * clean URLs and supports for SPAs
       * simple deployment
       * collaboration features

~~~
voltagex_
CORS support seems to be paid-only. Oh well.

------
sintaxi
Congrats to the Divshot crew. For those who are looking for an alternative and
comfortable on the command line, you can try out surge.sh. Custom domain's are
free and we are 100% bootstrapped. Open to your feedback.

------
jhack
Biggest change is now you'll have to pay $5/month to use a custom domain name.

~~~
himynameisjonas
Know any free alternative for a simple static site but with a custom domain
name?

~~~
spking
[https://www.netlify.com](https://www.netlify.com)

------
mosburger
> Divshot will shut down existing products and services on Monday, December
> 14, 2015

aw, man... my consulting web page is hosted there. Now I've gotta move it -
costs $5 for a custom domain at Firebase.

~~~
jamest
[Firebase Cofounder] The reason <your_app>.firebaseapp.com sites are free and
custom domains are $5/mo with Firebase Hosting is HTTPS-only. Our cost-of-
goods-sold includes auto-provisioning the SSL cert for the domain.

Part of our philosophy is providing services that work well, and hopefully
better, together. Our realtime database only accepts SSL connections and doing
the same with Hosting means when you build on Firebase your whole app is
encrypted by default.

We're excited to use Divshot's tech make Firebase Hosting even better going
forward.

------
one23
A couple of features that Firebase Hosting is going to drop with the Divshot
migration is API Proxying
([https://docs.divshot.com/services/proxy](https://docs.divshot.com/services/proxy))
and Prerender
([https://docs.divshot.com/services/prerender](https://docs.divshot.com/services/prerender)).
That's really too bad. :-(

~~~
mbleigh
Prerender is being worked on for FIrebase Hosting :)

------
ocdtrekkie
Another one for
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

------
ChristianBach
Co-founder of netlify here. We're getting hit pretty heavily right now, with
links to people asking for what alternatives to divshot exists, and what you
need from a hosting service that specializes in static sites and apps.

So thought I'd post here both congratulating James and Divshot, and secondly
(of course) tell a bit about our service, and what we think a hosting service
for static site should be able to provide.

At netlify we have a multilayered CDN, which makes us faster than anyone else
at the moment. At the same time it enables us to have true instant cache
invalidation. That means that your changes to a static site is live in 1
second, but only the affected files get invalidated - the rest stays cached.
All deploys are atomic, and there's never a chance end users will browse an
broken version of your site.

We also do continuous deployment. That means every time you push to git
(GitHub, GitLabs, BitBucket or your selfhosted git-repo), we automatically
build and deploy the new version of your site. It doesn't matter if you use
static site generators or build tools like grunt, gulp, Ember CLI, etc...

Besides this we have a ton of features like API proxying, rewrites and
redirect rules, HTTP2, SSL (both SNI and full), staging sites, password
protection, DNS hosting, Geo IP based redirect, choose between CLI or
drag'n'drop interface, advanced DDOS protection, a full REST API for all
features and much more.

~~~
voltagex_
Good luck, looks like your login is down.

GET
[https://api.netlify.com/api/v1/sites?page=1&per_page=50](https://api.netlify.com/api/v1/sites?page=1&per_page=50)
401 (Unauthorized)

Olark is returning 403, too.

~~~
bobfunk
Feel free to ping me directly if you're still having trouble: matt@netlify.com

~~~
voltagex_
Sorry about that, corporate proxy weirdness. It's working fine via my phone.

